# Wiring a Circuit Breaker



## Olhickory (Sep 8, 2008)

I need to know how to correctly wire a 50 Amp AIRPAX Circuit Breaker. I recieved no wiring diagram on this unit. Question #1: One side is marked "load" which I suppose goes to the trolling motor plug itself, the other side is marked "line" which should go straight to the battery, Is this correct? Question # 2oes the circuit breaker need a ground wire? Question #3 : does the negative "ground" wire go straight from the battery to the trolling motor plug? Any help in this would be greatly appreciated, Thanx


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 8, 2008)

#1 - correct
#2 - no
#3 - yes

Wait for confirmation from other members just to be sure


----------



## ben2go (Sep 8, 2008)

FishingCop said:


> #1 - correct
> #2 - no
> #3 - yes
> 
> Wait for confirmation from other members just to be sure




Correct.You wanna break the circuit that carries power to the T/M in case of a problem.Think of it like plumbing.You have the water coming in,"battery",the valve under the sink to the faucet would be your "circuit breaker".The faucet would be your "T/M".If the faucet "T/M" fails you simply stop the flow of water with the valve under the sink "circuit breaker",and repair the faucet "T/M".Good thing about the circuit breaker is it responds automaticly.Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Zum (Sep 9, 2008)

I agree with them.
Never read the plumbing thingy.Circiut breaker positive line.


----------



## ben2go (Sep 9, 2008)

All a circuit breaker does is stop the flow of electricity if the positive side exceeds the amp rating.


----------



## Zum (Sep 9, 2008)

Ya...like a fuse but resetable.Some reset themselves and some are manual.


----------



## ben2go (Sep 9, 2008)

Zum said:


> Ya...like a fuse but resetable.Some reset themselves and some are manual.



That's right.


----------



## Olhickory (Sep 9, 2008)

OK ,Thanks a lot for all the replies, I just needed a little advice from the crew. Great fishin' and catchin' to you all.


----------

